# How do you decide if someone is intuitive or sensing?



## jmdortega (Jul 17, 2017)

julifizz said:


> All I'm asking, is how these general "descriptions" play out in real life situations. I was asking for some actual examples of how you people decide if someone is a sensor or intuitive in real life, without having them take a test or asking them really specific questions.


At work scenario, you can find S types in accounting, admin, finance, management, purchasing, sales, operations departments while N types are in creatives, engineering, marketing, PR/media.


----------



## InsomniacForLife (Jan 30, 2017)

jmdortega said:


> At work scenario, you can find S types in accounting, admin, finance, management, purchasing, sales, operations departments while N types are in creatives, engineering, marketing, PR/media.


That's such a stereotype though. Sensors can be in artistic/creative fields, engineers, marketing, and PR/media. Intuitices can be in accounting, finance, management, sales, etc. I refuse to use this as a basis to decide which one they are by using what their occupation is.


----------



## Jewl (Feb 28, 2012)

@julifizz, yay! A fellow ENFP! ^-^ How'd you get into MBTI? 

I appreciate how questioning you are being. Getting into typology is so confusing. I don't pretend my knowledge of the theory is perfect, but maybe I can offer some clarity? I've taken to reading Jung to see where the theory gets its foundations. Most people are only familiar with how MBTI generally tests for Intuition vs. Sensing. The personality types Jung theorized about delve into _how_ people think, not what they think. MBTI had to tweak this a bit in order to test people. So somewhere down the line Sensing became "Focuses on details, concrete, practical" and Intuition became "Looks at whole picture, abstract, theoretical". Without actually explaining what is meant by those things. 

But when it comes to the theory, Jung made it pretty simple to understand these two functions. Think of the Perceiving functions (Intuition and Sensing) as taking in information around you. Whether you have a preference for one or the other is dependent on what sort of information you tend to focus on. Thinking of the Judging functions (or as Jung called them, the Rational functions) as what sorts the information you perceive. 

In any situation, Sensing tells us _what is_, what exists via our five senses. Intuition tells us what could be, the possibilities. Feeling tells us something's _value_ (focus goes to weighing what has worth - what is meaningful, significant, beautiful, good, etc), Thinking tells us what stuff is (focus does to defining and categorizing what you perceive). 

Something strange to me is when people think this difference between someone who has a preference for Sensing or Intuition should be readily apparent, but this is not always the case. If someone leads with a Judging function instead (Te, Fe, Ti, or Fi), then the T vs. F distinction will be more pronounced in them than their preferred Perceiving function. For example, ESFJs and ENFJs have more in common with each other than, say ESFJs and ISFJs - simply because they have the same dominant function and share having an Introverted Perceiving function, giving them a similar feel. But people tend to group ESFJs along with ISTJs and other "SJs" assuming due to stereotypes they must have more behavior in common with each other. *shrugs*

It's a bit hard to give you some examples of what I think someone with a preference for Intuition vs. Sensing would look like, just because Se is markedly different than Si and I think has a bit more similarity with Ne in certain ways. ^-^ The introverted functions always are marked as different from the extroverted ones by how they have a very _subjective_, internally directed quality.

I can say that for people who have dominant Intuition, the focus is towards perceiving new ideas, possibility, connections between ideas. For those who have dominant Sensation, the focus is going to be towards something that _is._ 

I can try and think of examples if that would be helpful?


----------



## InsomniacForLife (Jan 30, 2017)

Jewl said:


> @julifizz, yay! A fellow ENFP! ^-^ How'd you get into MBTI?
> 
> I appreciate how questioning you are being. Getting into typology is so confusing. I don't pretend my knowledge of the theory is perfect, but maybe I can offer some clarity? I've taken to reading Jung to see where the theory gets its foundations. Most people are only familiar with how MBTI generally tests for Intuition vs. Sensing. The personality types Jung theorized about delve into _how_ people think, not what they think. MBTI had to tweak this a bit in order to test people. So somewhere down the line Sensing became "Focuses on details, concrete, practical" and Intuition became "Looks at whole picture, abstract, theoretical". Without actually explaining what is meant by those things.
> 
> ...


Thank you! That was really helpful. And I got interested in MBTI think... probably when I took the test in a class in high school. First tested as INFJ consistently, then INFP a few times. Now that I understand the functions a lot more, I discovered that I'm ENFP!

Some real life examples would be _great_. Maybe comparing Ne/Se and Ni/Si instead?


----------



## InsomniacForLife (Jan 30, 2017)

Let me give you an example of why I'm confused. My friend, who I know pretty well, seems to have a lot of characteristics of both. Here's why. He tested as "intuitive" on the 16personalities test, and I had originally thought of him as intuitive. The reason for this is because I relate to him like I don't with most people. I can talk to him about all of my weird theories and he accepts all of it and listens and even shares some of his. We can talk about super "abstract concepts" as everyone puts it, and he seems to enjoy the conversations. He seems to enjoy super philosophical conversations more so than most people. It's why we get along so well.

But he's also CRAZY good with details. For example, he could literally bring up a time that we were together months ago, recall specific clothing and accessories both of us were wearing, specific conversations, stuff like that. I'll remember the general activities that we did, but in no way will I remember the majority of those details. He also just seems very "present" I guess, as in he's never lost in thought, and seems to always be focusing on the things that are around him. He's also super good at any sport or physical activity he tries, although ik that's a bit more of a stereotype. But overall, I rely on him to remember specific details about things, bc I'm at a loss when it comes to stuff like that. I'm constantly getting lost (I have no sense of direction), so I usually just rely on him to get me around lol. 

But he's also super bad with specifics of things. He's pretty bad with details of things such as the names of streets, peoples names, and names of actors and movies. And I also see him as super idealistic and optimistic, always having a positive outlook on the future almost no matter what.

But with a situation like this, how would you determine if he is actually a sensor or actually intuitive?


----------



## Zeus (Oct 8, 2011)

julifizz said:


> Thank you! That was really helpful. And I got interested in MBTI think... probably when I took the test in a class in high school. First tested as INFJ consistently, then INFP a few times. Now that I understand the functions a lot more, I discovered that I'm ENFP!
> 
> Some real life examples would be _great_. Maybe comparing Ne/Se and Ni/Si instead?


*I*ntroverted Sensing (Si) is one of your 8 cognitive functions. How you experience it and how useful it is for you depends on how well it is developed and that depends on mostly your age and what your 4 letter personality type is. 
Click here for a simple explanation of cognitive functions
Introverted Sensing (Si) is one of the 4 ways to take in (perceive) information. The other ways are: Extraverted Sensing, Extraverted Intuiting, and Introverted Intuiting.
Introverted Sensing is best understood when compared to Extraverted Sensing. With Se, the individual perceives exactly what the senses are telling it, live and in real time.
With Si, the individual perceives mostly stored memories of previous sensory experiences. 
Thus the person with dominant Introverted Sensing will experience something real time, but then they will quickly compare it to stored memories in their minds.
The perfect example is a quality assurance inspector in a widget factory. Their job is to look at widgets coming off the production line and then compare those widgets to a known perfect widget, an image of which they have stored in their minds. 

They can easily detect any widgets coming off the production line that do not match the stored image of a perfect widget. Introverted Sensor's brains are wired for this.
Another example is a personal trainer in a gym who has been trained in anatomy and who knows the precise way to perform each exercise. When they are training someone on how to exercise, they have an image in their mind of how the person should move. How they should lift a weight. How they should hold their body. How they should be breathing. The Introverted Sensor trainer can then instruct the person in how to do the exercise perfectly and safely.
What makes Si so interested is that the individual's brain is wired make this comparison and to show them what is different between the new widget off the line and the memorized image.
Thus people with dominant Si usually have the ability to recall a past experience in great vivid detail, complete with any stored emotions. A dominant Si can re-experience a past event just as if it was happening live, complete with memories of how they were feeling at the time.









5 Keys To Having a Great Job ​​Some dominant Introverted Sensors describe this as if a movie was playing in their head, and it takes them back to the original event which they experience as if it were real.
Some Introverted Sensors also see the world in a surrealistic way. This is where images of the original event appear slightly skewed and distorted. Think of surrealistic paintings.
Introverted Sensors tend to have very good memories for details. They can easily recall details of things they are interested in: names of movies, actors in movies, names of football players, numbers, percentages, specifications, financial results and prices.
Remember that Introverted Sensing is focused internally. It's happening inside one's mind and is therefore difficult to observe from the outside.
Personality Types where Si is the dominant function are: ISTJ and ISFJ.
Personality Types where Si is the auxiliary function are: ESTJ and ESFJ.
Examples of well known people with dominant Introverted Sensing are:


Warren Buffett (ISTJ) Super-investor and author
Hillary Clinton (ISTJ) U.S. Secretary of State (D)
Sean Connery (ISTJ) Actor - played James Bond 007
Jeff Bezos (ISTJ) Founder of Amazon
Bruce Willis (ISFJ) Actor
Jimmy Carter (ISFJ) U.S. President (D)
Mother Teresa (ISFJ) Catholic nun and charity worker
Tiger Woods (ISFJ) Golf champion
Taken from careerplanner.com, hope that helps.


----------



## Amine (Feb 23, 2014)

Ne vs Se: are they weird or are they cool?
Ni vs. Si: are they cerebral or are they simple?

Almost all Ne folks I know are weird, and I mean weird in such a way as it kind of makes them a bit of an outcast. People can get annoyed. Se folks on the other hand are usually cool. I don't mean that I like them, I mean they are "cool". 

Ni/Si folks could be cool or weird, it doesn't tell you anything. But Ni types are thoughtful and like a good mental challenge, information, esoteric stuff. Si don't have all that much patience for that kind of stuff and prefer instead things like mainstream entertainment and gossip.


----------



## Doom_Knight (Apr 17, 2017)

Amine said:


> Ne vs Se: are they weird or are they cool?
> Ni vs. Si: are they cerebral or are they simple?
> 
> Almost all Ne folks I know are weird, and I mean weird in such a way as it kind of makes them a bit of an outcast. People can get annoyed. Se folks on the other hand are usually cool. I don't mean that I like them, I mean they are "cool".
> ...


I take it, you are a Si-dom then.



jmdortega said:


> At work scenario, you can find S types in accounting, admin, finance, management, purchasing, sales, operations departments while N types are in creatives, engineering, marketing, PR/media.


The majority of engineers I know are S-types.

Actually, the majority of scientists I know are S-types, too. Mind you, I work in a natural science department and in a practical field to boot, so my perception can be twisted.


----------



## Handsome Dyke (Oct 4, 2012)

julifizz said:


> I'm not talking about strangers, but people you speak to on a regular basis.
> 
> When you type these people, how do you decide if they're a sensor or intuitive or not?


_I_ don't, but comparing someone's behavior to banks of sensor and intuitive behavior one has built up and ignoring or ruling out other explanations can give a person an idea. Assumptions and stereotypes, basically.


----------



## Fimbrethil (Oct 5, 2017)

julifizz said:


> Let me give you an example of why I'm confused. My friend, who I know pretty well, seems to have a lot of characteristics of both. Here's why. He tested as "intuitive" on the 16personalities test, and I had originally thought of him as intuitive. The reason for this is because I relate to him like I don't with most people. I can talk to him about all of my weird theories and he accepts all of it and listens and even shares some of his. We can talk about super "abstract concepts" as everyone puts it, and he seems to enjoy the conversations. He seems to enjoy super philosophical conversations more so than most people. It's why we get along so well.
> 
> But he's also CRAZY good with details. For example, he could literally bring up a time that we were together months ago, recall specific clothing and accessories both of us were wearing, specific conversations, stuff like that. I'll remember the general activities that we did, but in no way will I remember the majority of those details. He also just seems very "present" I guess, as in he's never lost in thought, and seems to always be focusing on the things that are around him. He's also super good at any sport or physical activity he tries, although ik that's a bit more of a stereotype. But overall, I rely on him to remember specific details about things, bc I'm at a loss when it comes to stuff like that. I'm constantly getting lost (I have no sense of direction), so I usually just rely on him to get me around lol.
> 
> ...


Well, I don't think the attention to detail or kinesthetic sense will help to determine the type, since these could be present in many types... The fact that you can discuss esoteric subjects or follow ideas could indicate different things depending on what subjects and what he finds interesting about them (does he like to follow the possibilities and play with the concepts like a Ne user? Does he like to get to the essence and fit the concept into an internal framework like Ti?). I guess I would wonder what he is like when he finds an idea that excites him for its novelty? Does he enjoy chasing the ideas themselves? Does he like to focus on specific instances of those ideas? Does he treat those ideas as symbols of larger, broader ideas?


----------



## InsomniacForLife (Jan 30, 2017)

Fimbrethil said:


> Well, I don't think the attention to detail or kinesthetic sense will help to determine the type, since these could be present in many types... The fact that you can discuss esoteric subjects or follow ideas could indicate different things depending on what subjects and what he finds interesting about them (does he like to follow the possibilities and play with the concepts like a Ne user? Does he like to get to the essence and fit the concept into an internal framework like Ti?). I guess I would wonder what he is like when he finds an idea that excites him for its novelty? Does he enjoy chasing the ideas themselves? Does he like to focus on specific instances of those ideas? Does he treat those ideas as symbols of larger, broader ideas?


Well, I think it definitely plays a big part into it! Why else would there be the phrase _sensors see the trees, and intuitives see the forest_. There's definitely proof that sensors focus on the small details of life while intuitives don't. I mean, just look at these two descriptions from myersbriggs.com :
*Sensing*
_I remember events as snapshots of what actually happened._
*Intuition*
_I remember events more as an impression of what it was like than as actual facts or details of what happened._

Also, hm it's difficult to describe how he reacts to things. It depends on what I'm talking about. Sometimes I think it's more of him just being a really open minded and awesome person, who doesn't mind me telling him all my crazy theories lmao :laughing: He just seems genuinely interested in what I have to say though while most other people don't. We can pick and probe at things that are "in between the lines" and not necessarily obvious and I just don't find this coming naturally with other people. But then again, he could just be a really good listener and really open minded.

I also felt compelled to ask him what he thought, so yesterday I gave him two descriptions of "sensing vs intuitive" and he said he felt like he resonated more with the intuitive description. Maybe he's just more balanced out in terms of his N/S preference?


----------



## Fimbrethil (Oct 5, 2017)

julifizz said:


> Well, I think it definitely plays a big part into it! Why else would there be the phrase _sensors see the trees, and intuitives see the forest_. There's definitely proof that sensors focus on the small details of life while intuitives don't. I mean, just look at these two descriptions from myersbriggs.com :
> *Sensing*
> _I remember events as snapshots of what actually happened._
> *Intuition*
> _I remember events more as an impression of what it was like than as actual facts or details of what happened._


Well, I do think sensors see what is literally present to their senses. I don't think that means better sports ability, since that seems more biological than psychological. And I don't think other types cannot have a memory with good sensory detail (sometimes thinking seems to produce this also?). Intuitives don't see what is literally objectively in front of them- they see the ideas of things, their concepts, connections, and potential. Perhaps 'The sensors see the trees and the Intuitives see the forest" is a good way to put this. But it is also just as true as the sensors see the trees and the light filtering through the branches and feel the grass and run through the woods to experience it all at once... while the Intuitives see this one tree which has long spindly branches that remind them of how all categories of things can be incorporated by bigger categories and yet bigger categories and simultaneously reminds them of the spindly nature of a spiders web- and then sees rabbit tracks and sets off in pursuit, looking behind every tree for a rabbit. 

Jung makes this distinction in psychological types: "As sensation is chiefly conditioned by the object, those objects which excite the strongest sensations will be decisive for the individual's psychology. The result is a strong sensuous tie to the object." and "Just as extraverted sensation strives to reach the highest pitch of actuality, because this alone can give the appearance of a full life, so intuitive tries to apprehend the widest range of _possibilities_ (emphasis Jung's), since only through envisioning possibilities is intuition fully satisfied. It seeks to discover what possibilities the objective situation holds in store; hence, as a subordinate function (i.e., when not in the position of priority), it is the auxiliary that automatically comes into play when no other function can find a way out of a hopelessly blocked situation. When it is the dominant function, every ordinary situation in life seems like a locked room which intuition has to open. It is constantly seeking fresh outlets and new possibilities..."

I totally agree that the "sensors are great at details and kinesthetics" and the "intuitives are more thoughtful and pull their knowledge from inside themselves" is all over MBTI sites, but I only agree with this insofar as I can see it in Jung, where type is more about how you think and what you like to focus on rather than specifically what you believe or like to do.

I am new to MBTI so I don't presume to know much about the functions- and I'm not good at typing. But it sounds like your friend leads with a rational function (thinking or feeling) so it might be easier to decide if he's introverted or extroverted so you know whether to look for a Se vs Ne distinction or a Si vs Ni distinction for his auxiliary function. My best bet would be to find experiences he likes, especially sensory ones, and try to figure out if he likes them for the purely sense stimulation or for the ideas and possibilities.


----------



## Jewl (Feb 28, 2012)

julifizz said:


> Thank you! That was really helpful. And I got interested in MBTI think... probably when I took the test in a class in high school. First tested as INFJ consistently, then INFP a few times. Now that I understand the functions a lot more, I discovered that I'm ENFP!
> 
> Some real life examples would be _great_. Maybe comparing Ne/Se and Ni/Si instead?


That I can definitely attempt. I'll be so much worse at comparing Ni vs. Si, because let's be real - the Pi functions are notoriously difficult to comprehend. 

The big difference between Introverted functions and Extroverted functions to Jung was whether they were subjective or objective. The Introverted functions are always going to be _subjective_. That may sound confusing, but in the case of perceiving functions, think of it this way:

You can look at a sunset. Both the object being perceived (the sunset) and the observer doing the observing (the subject) are present in the situation. Someone leading with an Introverted function is always more focused on something the object (whatever that may be) gives them. 

The Extroverted functions are objective - outwards focused, devoid of subjective influence. 

This makes the Extroverted functions a bit easier to comprehend, partially because it's easier to word and trace how they think. So onto Ne vs. Se... 

I think I actually talked about Ne/Se distinctions on another thread so I'm gonna quote myself because this is exactly how I like to explain the difference between Ne and Se.



> In a given situation, Se is focusing on what _is_ via the five senses. It's very outwardly focused.
> 
> Ne, on the other hand, is focusing on what could be - possibilities.
> 
> ...


I think a good Disney princess example of a Ne-dom is Ariel vs a character like Aang from Avatar the Last Airbender who is a Se-dom. 

Aang in the show Avatar is actually a very well developed, lovable, and kind character. He's also an ESFP. He loves to explore, to fly, to go penguin sledding and stuff. He's always very focused on what exists in the current situation. Very tuned into what he perceives via his five senses. 

Ariel, though. She is captivated by the idea of the human world. She doesn't understand anything about it, but spends much of her time wondering about it. All of the stuff she collects she gets because the idea of them captivates her. Heck, she gives up her voice to get a chance to see the world she wonders about. 

*Onto Ni vs Si*

These are extremely misunderstood functions, I think. 

People always talk about Si thinking it has to do with past experience and having a good memory. (Like @Fimbrethil, sometimes I think a good memory for detail can be a Thinking preference thing, though generally I don't think it's very type related.) 

Si is simply subjective perception of what is. Jung gives an example of a bunch of artists all painting the same landscape, but each painting is still different. Someone who prefers Si will place these impressionistic pictures over what it is they are perceiving. Or rather, it's like they're walking into a picture. 

I have this fantastic ISFJ friend who went skydiving once with my husband and some other guy friends (it was my husband's bachelor party haha). Said ISFJ friend does civil war re-enactments. He also loves acting and is very into film. As he was jumping out of the plane, he said he felt like he was parachuting out of a plane in WWII and wished there were people down below who could pretend to be shooting at them. It was highly experiential but very _subjective_. He was experiencing something intense (skydiving!) but experienced it as though he were taking a step into a painting or a movie or something. 

A good example but rather controversial typing of a Disney princess who I believe is a Si-dom is actually Belle from Beauty and the Beast. Everything she sees she has this subjective impression of - the castle is foreboding, clearly enchanted and within it lies a fantastic beast - it's like she overlays the stories and pictures in the books she loves reading onto all she sees. She's also extremely likable and intelligent. Everyone likes to type her as an INFP because of the song she sings at the beginning ("there must be more than this provincial life") which is very trope-y. 

*Now Ni...*

*brain explodes*

People see Ni is "visionary" and "future-oriented" but I don't think that really gets at its essence. Ni is still Intuition, still directed towards and focuses on the idea of things. But it's all inwardly-focused. I think the best way of describing Ni I can think of is saying it's very _symbolic_ and I think Ni users like to use subjective symbols or images to show how stuff they see is interrelated in some way. For this reason people call Ni "mystical" but it's not, really - it's just very subjectively symbolic, which gives it a cryptic, hard-to-trace quality. But it's only because we can't see inside the person's head. Also they themselves have a hard time articulating the connections between stuff they see because so much of it is unconscious. 

An example of a Ni-dom that I think I agree with is Leonard Cohen. The guy who originally wrote the song Hallelujah. He originally wrote 80 verses. The idea of "hallelujah" intrigued him... he mentioned that there are many different "hallelujahs" and I think that's kinda how that song came about. And if you listen to it and hear the lyrics, the meaning of them isn't really clear to us. But it is super full of symbols and images (there were some interesting religious images) that aren't tied to _what is_ in any clear way. 

He also wrote a song "Dance Me To the End of Love" which is written very much like a love song. Which once again is very full of these symbols and images that seem to represent some idea of something he has. Here's a piece of it:



> Dance me to your beauty with a burning violin
> Dance me through the panic till I'm gathered safely in
> Lift me like an olive branch and be my homeward dove
> Dance me to the end of love
> Dance me to the end of love


Yet apparently what inspired this song was actually the Holocaust. The way he associates stuff just seems very Ni to me. But I don't pretend to fully understand it yet. Here's Cohen talking about that song and note how very concept-idea focused he is but also how very subjective and almost incomprehensible it is.



> it's curious how songs begin because the origin of the song, every song, has a kind of grain or seed that somebody hands you or the world hands you and that's why the process is so mysterious about writing a song. But that came from just hearing or reading or knowing that in the death camps, beside the crematoria...a string quartet[1] was pressed into performance while this horror was going on...they would be playing classical music while their fellow prisoners were being killed and burnt. So, that music, "Dance me to your beauty with a burning violin", meaning the beauty there of being the consummation of life, the end of this existence and of the passionate element in that consummation. But, it is the same language that we use for surrender to the beloved, so that the song – it's not important that anybody knows the genesis of it, because if the language comes from that passionate resource, it will be able to embrace all passionate activity.


----------



## Drecon (Jun 20, 2016)

@Jewl: That was a very insightful piece you wrote there. Great read.


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

I actually know..

Because I'm a legit intuitive whether the fuck you like it or not.

The clue when someone is another intuitive is that he/she can read people. XD

When someone is a sensor, he/she just translates everything as it is.. He's not really aware of what's beyond.


----------



## Turi (May 9, 2017)

@Jewl - Si and Ni on the door?


----------



## Jewl (Feb 28, 2012)

@Drecon - Thank you so much! That coming from a self-identifying INFJ is encouraging to hear. The function that is the hardest for me to articulate is Ni, but if I did it some amount of justice, I'm happy. ^-^

@Turi - Hm, good question. I suppose it would be similar in that the Ni-dom is still more focused on ideas and concepts and whatnot. And the Si-dom would still be perceiving what _is_. But I don't think either would have the same reaction to the door perhaps that the Pe-doms would. Both Se and Ne are driven to getting _more_ from something outside themselves. But Jung doesn't ever describe Si or Ni having that same drive. 

You know, I have a very good ESFJ friend and while we were walking around in the city one day, we really did come across a door we both hadn't noticed before. It was a wooden garden-like sort of door, but tall enough you couldn't quite see over it. You had to look the the cracks in the wood to get a peak to see the other side. It was very funny because all around us was asphalt and concrete and big buildings. But then this little door with a high wooden fence around it... It had a tiny perfect circular hole, almost like a peep hole, towards the top. If you jumped and looked through it, you could see a bit more. You would see flashes of colour - greens and then small dashes of bright happy colours that must've been from flowers. 

It was very intriguing. I really liked wondering what was beyond it. There were so many "What ifs" and "It could be such-and such". I'm sure now that most likely it was a piece of some apartment's back yard that probably wasn't that spacious. But what made it great to me was that it could've been so many things, and I was dreadfully curious to know what was on the other side. What if it was something very exciting? 

My ESFJ friend thought that it was very _charming_. She thought it was lovely, like something out of a storybook. It was enchanting to her in a very storybookish sort of way. I think that was her Si, overlaying her subjective impression of the thing over the thing itself. And by the way, we both did connect on Ne in the wondering - she does have tertiary Ne, after all. That door was a fun mystery for the both of us for a while. 

Now I wish I'd had an Ni-dom friend there. But I think one possibility is that the Ni-user could've seen the door and suddenly had this idea... like it reminds them of some idea, which they see as related to something else. It brings up this fascinating internal image in their head that somehow unifies these ideas... but when they try to explain the connection of these two concepts and how they realized it, it's hard for the outsider to comprehend... How the Ni-user went from the door to all those other things is untraceable and perhaps is lost. I think what you're left with is, perhaps, the door. 

I don't pretend to understand it actually. I don't know if that's fully what Ni would do. But I do know it would be concerned with the ideas and images that the outside world gives them. Internally focused. Seeing the door might inspire them or it might not, but in the end, it still is not what is there that matters to them (what _is_ will in fact be repressed) but the ideas, concepts.


----------



## InsomniacForLife (Jan 30, 2017)

Thank you @Jewl. Those were amazing explanations!!! Ah ok, I guess my views of Si doesn't have to do with memories of the past or attention to details? 

Thank you though, that really cleared a lot of things up 

Also thanks for the great insights @Fimbrethil. I'm new to typing too, but it seems like you have a good understanding so far!


----------



## InsomniacForLife (Jan 30, 2017)

atamagasuita said:


> I actually know..
> 
> Because I'm a legit intuitive whether the fuck you like it or not.
> 
> ...


You puzzle me a lot.


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

InsomniacForLife said:


> You puzzle me a lot.


Hey, why?


----------

